# Comment envoyer un mail à tous mes contacts ?



## Jluc_71 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau par ici et je cherche comment envoyer un mail à tous mes contacts sans devoir taper tous les noms.
J'ai essayé de chercher comment faire, mais les explications que j'ai trouvé ne sont plus valable car l'appli contacts à changé
Pouvez vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance

------------------------------------------
*Deux messages identiques et mal positionnés, on va dire que ça en fait au moins un de trop...*


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Octobre 2014)

il et faut créer un groupe dans tes contacts tu y glisses la liste de tes contacts et tu envois...


----------



## Brica (31 Octobre 2014)

Effectivement, dans ton carnet d'adresses, tu crées un groupe : _Fichier > Nouveau groupe >_ tu donnes un nom "tous" par exemple. Tu y glisses tous tes contacts. Ensuite, dans l'application Mail, tu remplis le champ À en indiquant "tous". Et c'est parti.

SAUF QUE, la plupart des fournisseurs d'accès internet pour particuliers apprécient moyennement les envois en masse. Mieux vaut alors opérer par paquet de 100 espacés de quelques minutes entre chaque envoi.

Sinon, il existe nombre de solutions logicielles d'envoi en masse qui gèrent tout pour toi et qui font atterrir ton message dans la boîte à spam une fois sur deux.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2014)

> *Deux messages identiques et mal positionnés, on va dire que ça en fait au moins un de trop...*


et je me suis fait avoir 

réponse dans l'autre !
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/envoyer-un-mail-a-contacts-1254919.html


----------

